# Ultimate Trailer Spare tire setup...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Rather than just a spare tire/wheel on a pedestal tower mount, I wanted more...

I took a piece of square stock that fit my spindle, welded it to a plate and made my own tower. I then took a new spindle and drilled and tapped it to 5/16ths threads. Drilled a matching hole in the square tube and, using never-seize, I bolted it in the tube. I then took a full set of seal, bearings and hub including new nut, key and bearing buddy. Bolted my spare to that and had a complete bearing repair right on the tongue of the trailer. 

If you lose a bearing buddy... GOT IT!
If a bearing fails... GOT THAT TOO!
If a hub should fail... ALSO GOT THAT...

But I also found that it was just simpler to swap the whole set for a flat than using a 4-way wrench on half rusty lugs X5... Popped bearing cover on both, pulled cotter key and nut and put new on, Put blown tire set on tower and when home I used my impact to spin off lugs, fixed tire and installed new rear seal (always a cheap insurance) and reinstalled...

Hope this helps just one person some day.

Brent


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a cool idea. Do you have any pics? </p>


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

No pics, this was PD (pre digi) days:blush: boat long since sold...
It stuck out a little wider that a tire/wheel bolted to a pedestal but not much. 

The only draw back was when a buddy leaned on it to hook the bow chain to the tow eye as he did on his trailer and wiped out... Funny thing, he helped me with my upgrade:toast

He got me back though... I was hooking his chain and when he let go of the winch handle, the dog tip wasn't fully engaged and I got the winch handle at full force spun into my forehead.... Looked like I lost an MMA fight...
Brent


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The setup you describe comes on a Hi Tech trailer, minus the Bearing Buddy cap. No need for those when you have a better system. [Posi-Lube Spindles]


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine came this way from factory also... :toastMagic Tilt


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If you look close at the pix I posted, you will see a flat section that is up against the tire and wheel.

This setup can now be used as a step, as it will not rotate. Don't even try that with the setup below that. You WILL bust your ass, as it will free spin.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

X, Mine was free spinning like the one under yours... That was a design flaw as I had no clue of a similar setup to work off of... Mine might have been a tad more dangerous as it was on a raised pedestal like yours but free... Perfect location to rest your hand for balance to hook the bow chain of unlatch the ball hitch... 

So I made mine pre 2000, anyone know when factory trailers were starting the same type redundancy?
Brent


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

X, Looks like you have a leaking seal there....................Sure you can keep water out?????????

Good post, would be great to have Everything you need with you when you look in the mirror and see that dreaded Tire slant thing going on...................Thanks for the good idea.


----------

